# Mivw 2012 - 19-8-2012



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyone making the trip from here? It's at the Valkenburg airbase again, was brilliant last year and should be a great one again this year...

Show of hands? Am looking at 690 total here, be rude not to!!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Could be going not too sure yet


----------

